# μαντήλι ή μαντίλι — και άλλες απλοποιήσεις



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2012)

Ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα με παιγνιώδη διάθεση και μακριά από μίση και αλληλοσπαραγμούς για τη γλώσσα. Φτου κακά, απελθέτω απ' εμού το ποτήριον τούτο... :twit:

Άλλος είναι απλογράφος
άλλος απλός κειμενογράφος
άλλος εις τη λήγουσα τονίζει
κι άλλος κοσμοπολιτικός θαρρεί
πως είναι όποιος τον κόσμο γυρίζει

Μακρό προ βραχέως περισπάται; 
Ή μήπως με το πολυτονικό
το μυαλό κάποιων αποσπάται; 
Άλλον τον λένε Μανόλη 
και άλλον Χατζιδάκι 
μα η ουσία είναι όλη 
τώρα που κάνω χιουμοράκι 

Μαντίλι κουνάμε στη γλώσσα ή μαντήλι; 


*Εσείς τι γράφετε και γιατί; *Εδώ τα καλά ζεύγη λέξεων, εδώ απλογραφίες, εδώ και απλές επιλογές για όλες τις κυρίες... :lol:

Μετά από αυτή την εισαγωγή, fire away, που λένε και στο χωριό μου και βρείτε όλα τα ζεύγη λέξεων που έχουν απλογραφηθεί και στηρίξτε και υποστηρίξτε τις επιλογές σας. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και νήμα Σαραντάκου (αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη), αλλά προς το παρόν με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω εδώ όλες τις απόψεις. 

Εγώ σίγουρα γράφω ΜανΩλης και επειδή είμαι από την Κρήτη το όνομά μου τελειώνει σε -Ακης και με μαντΗλι σκουπίζω τα δάκρυά μου και τον ιδρώτα μου όταν μεταφράζω κάτι που δεν μ' αρέσει! :) 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους γράψουν εδώ για τη συνεισφορά τους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Σου έκανα τον τίτλο λίγο πιο πρακτικό.

Επίσης, ας μην το κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα για το τι θέλει να γράφει ο καθένας για μερικές εκατοντάδες λέξεις που έχουν αλλάξει ορθογραφία. Ας το περιορίσουμε στο γιατί προτιμάμε να γράψουμε _μαντήλι_ ή _μαντίλι_. Και ας κάνουμε και μια γενική τοποθέτηση ως προς το αν μας ενδιαφέρει να ξέρουμε ποια είναι σήμερα η λεγόμενη σχολική ορθογραφία ή απλώς προτιμάμε/αρκούμαστε να γράφουμε ό,τι θυμόμαστε από τα δικά μας σχολικά χρόνια ή διαβάσματα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2012)

Δεν μίλησα για δημοψήφισμα, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει μόνο το μαντήλι ή μαντίλι, εκτός αν προτιμάτε δεκάδες νήματα, ένα για κάθε ζεύγος. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

Μπουκάρω και σου κάνω το νήμα _καινούρ*γ*ιο_ --κι άσε τους άλλους να τρώνε το γάμα. :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2012)

Έμαθα "μαντήλι" και ακόμα το κρατάω καμιά φορά, εναλλάξ με το μαντίλι, αλλά στα κείμενα που προσέχω έχω αποφασίσει να κρατάω την ορθογραφία του ΛΚΝ (everything but καθοίκι), άρα: μαντίλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

Το ίδιο με τον Νίκο, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ την ορθογραφία του ΛΚΝ. Άργησα λίγο, πάντως.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 11, 2012)

*μαντήλι*

Η επιλογή τής απλογράφησης είναι αναμφίβολα σεβαστή, η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως δεν αποτέλεσε καλή εφαρμογή.

Κατ' αρχάς, οι λέξεις _μαντήλι _και _καντήλι _θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται ομοιοτρόπως, καθώς πρόκειται για ελληνιστικά δάνεια από τη Λατινική. Η επιλογή τής προηγούμενης σχολικής γραμματικής να διαφοροποιεί το _μαντίλι _από το _καντήλι _δεν έχει το λογικό έρεισμα άλλων απλογραφήσεων.

Ειδικότερα, η λέξη _μαντήλι _πρωτοαπαντά με τον τύπο _μαντήλα _(μάλιστα με _-τ-_) ήδη τον 2ο αι. μ.Χ. στον γραμματικό Πολυδεύκη, ο δε τύπος _μανδήλιον _τοποθετείται μάλλον τον ίδιο αιώνα. Συμβατικά κρατούμε την ιστορική ορθογραφία των ελληνιστικών δανείων (τουλάχιστον ώς τον 3ο αιώνα· ο 4ος-5ος αι. ανήκει στην όψιμη ελληνιστική γλώσσα), δεχόμενοι ότι ο ιωτακισμός δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί και ότι διετηρείτο κάποιας μορφής ποικιλία ως προς τον τόπο και τον τρόπο αρθρώσεως φωνηέντων που αργότερα συνέπεσαν. Στη μεσαιωνική γλώσσα εμφανίζονται και άλλες γραφές (π.χ. _μαντέλλιον, μανδύλιον, μαντίλιν_), όμως η γραφή με _-η- (μανδήλιον, μαντήλιον, μαντήλι)_ κυριαρχεί στα κείμενα. Ως αποτέλεσμα, στα μεσαιωνικά λεξικά (π.χ. Κριαρά, Trapp) καταχωρίζεται ως λημματικός τύπος η γραφή _μαντήλι_.

Τελικά, το _μαντήλι _δεν μπορεί να διαχωριστεί ορθογραφικά από το σύγχρονό του λατινογενές _καντήλι _(ο τύπος _κανδήλα _απαντά από τον 1ο αι. μ.Χ., συναντάται και τον 2ο αι.), καθώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να εξηγηθεί η διαφορετική τους αντιμετώπιση.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

+1000 από μένα Dr Moshe. 

Θα ήθελα να μας πείτε και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα σ' ετούτο το νήμα αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _στοιχηματζίδικο_ και _στοιχηματζήδικο_ ή, αν προτιμάτε, ανάμεσα σε _ετοιματζίδικο_ και _ετοιματζήδικο_. Για το περίφημο _μαντίλι_, αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Για το «μαντήλι ή μαντίλι», ας επιχειρήσω να κάνω τον συνήγορο της άλλης πλευράς. Μπορεί να ήθελα κι εγώ να μείνουν παρέα το _μαντήλι_ με το _καντήλι_. Όμως το _μαντήλι/μαντίλι_ από παλιά δεν ήθελε να κατασταλάξει σε μια ορθογραφία, ούτε στα λατινικά (που έχουμε και το _mantilium_) ούτε στα ελληνικά: η γραφή _μαντίλι_ υπάρχει σε Κοραή, Βυζάντιο, Βικέλα, Ψυχάρη και εκατοντάδες άλλους συγγραφείς — δεν είναι υπόθεση της πρόσφατης απλοποίησης. 

Για τη λογική της ορθογραφίας που προτιμούν το ΛΚΝ, το Μείζον ή το ΠαπΛεξ, αντιγράφω από το τελευταίο:
ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < λατ. _mantelium_ και _mantilium_. Η γραφή τής λ. _μαντίλι_ με -ι αντί -η- ως κανονική απόδοση τού λατ. _mantilium_ ή ως απλούστερη γραφή τού λατ. _mantelium_. Η μσν. γραφή με -η- αποτελεί προσπάθεια πιστής μεταγραφής τού λατ. ē (_mantelium_), που δεν δεσμεύει -ως νεώτερη γραφή- την ορθογραφία τής λ. (πρβλ. και _πρίγκιπας_ όχι _πρίγκηπας_, _δικτάτορας_ όχι _δικτάτωρας_ κ.ά.). Η γραφή τών _καντήλι / καντήλα_ (μολονότι από λατ. _candela_) με -η- διατηρήθηκε διότι ήταν ήδη αρχαία (μεταγενέστερη).

Το μπέρδεμα δεν το βλέπουμε μόνο στα ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ (περισσότερα τα _μαντήλια_), αλλά και στα βιβλία του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου (περισσότερα τα _μαντίλια_). Ακόμα και στο ΛΝΕΓ είχαμε _μαντίλια_ μέχρι την προηγούμενη έκδοση (που όμως έχουν διορθωθεί στο ΛΝΕΓ2012· τα παρακάτω έχουν γίνει πια _μαντήλι-α_).
ανεμίζω: ανέμιζε το μαντίλι της, μέχρι τη στιγμή που το πλοίο χάθηκε στον ορίζοντα
καλαματιανός: ~ μαντίλι
κεφαλόδεσμος: […] όπως τα κάθε είδους μαντίλια

Αυτό που με στενοχωρεί στο ΛΚΝ είναι το ότι αναγνωρίζει την ύπαρξη του _προοιωνίζω_ και το περιλαμβάνει χωρίς σχόλιο, αλλά δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι υπάρχει και το _μαντήλι_, έστω για να κάνει παραπομπή στο _μαντίλι_.

Το Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν και το Ελληνοαγγλικό Κοραής λένε ότι βάσισαν το λημματολόγιό τους στο ΛΝΕΓ. Παραταύτα, το κύριο λήμμα τους είναι στο _μαντίλι_ (αλλά δεν ξεχνούν το _μαντήλι_).

Από την άλλη, το Κέντρο Λεξικογραφίας αναφέρει στο ΛΝΕΓ ότι το _μαντίλι_ είναι σχολική ορθογραφία, αλλά το Σχολικό έχει μόνο το _μαντήλι_ και ξεχνάει το _μαντίλι_ (κατά κανόνα, ακολουθεί τη σχολική ορθογραφία). Αντιθέτως, η σημείωση στο Ορθογραφικό τελειώνει «Η σχολική γραμματική, όμως, απλογραφεί τις ελληνιστικές λέξεις ξένης προελεύσεως, άρα: _μαντίλι_».

Ας το διευρύνω τώρα το θέμα, για να επαναλάβω πράγματα που έχω πει κι άλλες φορές. Έγινε η ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση και αποφασίστηκαν κάποια πράγματα που μπήκαν στις γραμματικές και τα λεξικά. Το _μαντίλι_ και το _γαρίφαλο_ δεν θα αλλάξουν σημασία όπως κι αν τα γράψεις («A rose by any other name would smell as sweet»). Ο καθένας μας έχει το προσωπικό του «λεξικό» (lexicon) με τις μικροδιαφορές του από τους άλλους. Ωστόσο, η τελική μας υποχρέωση εδώ προς τους συναδέλφους είναι να τους παροτρύνουμε να ακολουθούν τις σχολικές ορθογραφίες, όπως (κατά κανόνα) κάνει και το Σχολικό Λεξικό. Οι προσωπικές μας ανταρσίες γίνονται με δική μας ευθύνη.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2012)

> Το μαντίλι και το γαρίφαλο δεν θα αλλάξουν σημασία όπως κι αν τα γράψεις («A rose by any other name would smell as sweet»).



Ωραία παρέμβαση, νίκελ και ευχαριστούμε. 

Μεγάλη φράση αυτή που λες και ποικιλοτρόπως εφαρμόσιμη! Νομίζω πως πρέπει να τη γράψουμε στον καθρέφτη μας όλοι όσοι μαχόμαστε για τη γλώσσα, για την ορθογραφία, για τα πνεύματα ή την απουσία αυτών και ούτω καθεξής. Κάποια επιχειρήματά μας έχουν ιστορική βάση, κάποια αισθητική, κάποια άλλα χρηστική ίσως. Παραμένουν όμως προσωπικές επιλογές. Παρ' όλα αυτά, καλό είναι προτού απορρίπτουμε, ισοπεδώνουμε, αποδομούμε ή αφορίζουμε, να σκεφτόμαστε πρώτα τι αντίκτυπο μπορεί να έχει η υιοθέτηση ή υπεράσπιση κάποιας συγκεκριμένης επιλογής. Τα greeklish, που αποτελούν το προσωπικό μου αγκάθι, για παράδειγμα, θα έλεγαν garifallo, mantili. Πάλι το γαρίφαλλο θα μύριζε το ίδιο και το μαντήλι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά, αλλά...


----------



## drazen (Oct 14, 2012)

Κεραμική ή κεραμεική;
Είναι το ίδιο;
Μπορούμε, δηλαδή, νόμιμα να γράψουμε "Κεραμικός";
(Οι απόψεις σας με ενδιαφέρουν, όχι τόσο οι λεξικογραφικές σας γνώσεις)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 14, 2012)

Αφού τελειώσετε με το μαντήλι, το καντήλι και την κεραμική, πάντα είχα μια απορία σχετικά με... τη Γροιλανδία  Τη γράφετε όλοι με _-οι-_, ή υπάρχει κανείς που την απλογραφεί με _-ι-_; Έχετε ακούσει κανέναν να υποστηρίζει ότι πρέπει να γράφεται με _-η-_ ως μεταφορά του _Greenland_, ή (ακόμα πιο τραβηγμένο) με _-υ-_ αφού στα Γερμανικά είναι _Grünland_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Οι απόψεις μου, χωρίς τα λεξικά, θα ήταν πολύ απλοϊκές (select to read): από τον _κέραμο_ φτιάχνω έναν απλό _κεραμικό_, αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί το σταθμό στο Γκάζι τον γράφουν _Κεραμεικό_. Κάπως έτσι τα λένε και τα λεξικά, τώρα που κοίταξα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> τη Γροιλανδία [...] υπάρχει κανείς που την απλογραφεί με _-ι-_;


Ξέρω δύο. Ο δεύτερος είναι η Μαρία Μανδαλά που έφτιαξε το Μείζον.


----------



## drazen (Oct 14, 2012)

Πώς σας φαίνεται το "Γρινλανδία";
Γιατί να φάμε το νι; Δεν είναι, άλλωστε, τελικό, ώστε να συγκεντρώνει τα πυρά.
Δεν προφέρεται; Όποιος θέλει μπορεί με μικρή προσπάθεια να κάνει να ακουστεί τούτο το φθογγολογικό πάθος. Τί πάθαμε; Σιχαθήκαμε πια τόσο την προσπάθεια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Και την Φινλανδία, που διατηρεί το νι, σπάνια την ακούς να μην προφέρεται Φιλανδία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Η _Φιλανδία / Φινλανδία_ παίζει διπλό παιχνίδι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (ενίοτε και τριπλό: _Φιλλανδία_), αλλά τη σώζουν οι Φιν. Από την άλλη, η _Γριλανδία_ κυκλοφορούσε σαν _Γροιλανδία_ χωρίς το -ν- από τον προπερασμένο αιώνα (τουλάχιστον).


----------



## drazen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και την Φινλανδία, που διατηρεί το νι, σπάνια την ακούς να μην προφέρεται Φιλανδία.



Θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν ακούγεται. Αλλού είναι το θέμα. Αν, δηλαδή, ένα φθογγικό πάθος πρέπει να καταγράφεται. Ας υπάρξει *ένας* γενικευτικός κανόνας. Τότε, όμως, θα πρέπει να γράφουμε "ο μπαμπάζμου", "τα παιδγιά" (ή "παιδjά"), "δγιακόσχια" (ή "δjακόσjα") κ.ά. πολλά. Αυτό που μου φαίνεται ανεπίτρεπτο είναι η επιλεκτική και κατά περίπτωση εφαρμογή ή όχι των κανόνων (κάτι στο οποίο η μεταρ(ρ)ύθμιση :devil: ενέδωσε και πλειστάκις περεξέκ(κ)λινε).


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> [...] Αυτό που μου φαίνεται ανεπίτρεπτο είναι η επιλεκτική και κατά περίπτωση εφαρμογή ή όχι των κανόνων [...]



Though this be madness, yet there is method in it.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2012)

Για τη Φιλλανδία και τη Γριλ(λ)ανδία δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας που ισχύει και για τον συ*γ*γραφέα και τη συ*γ*γνώμη;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Κάποιοι παλιότερα έγραφαν και _Γροιλλανδία_. Το -_οι_- είναι από το δανέζικο _Grønland_. Στον μέσο Έλληνα αυτά δεν κουβαλάνε ετυμολογικά είδωλα που κουβαλάνε οι _συγγραφείς_ και οι _συγγνώμες_.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν είναι ζήτημα ετυμολογίας μόνο αλλά γραμματικό φαινόμενο που ξεχνάω το όνομά του και ισχύει σε όλες τις λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας που κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> [...] Τότε, όμως, θα πρέπει να γράφουμε "ο μπαμπάζμου", "τα παιδγιά" (ή "παιδjά"), "δγιακόσχια" (ή "δjακόσjα") κ.ά. πολλά. [...]



Ρούσβελτ ή Ρούζβελτ; ένα νήμα που έχει και Σβέικ (και Ζβέικ) και Σβετλάνες (και Ζβετλάνες) και καλάσνικοφ (και καλάζνικοφ), και κομπιούτερ (και κομπγιούτερ· και κομπʒιούτερ) και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για τη Φιλλανδία και τη Γριλ(λ)ανδία δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας που ισχύει και για τον συ*γ*γραφέα και τη συ*γ*γνώμη;



Ο _συγγραφέας_ σπάνια προφέρεται _συγραφέας_. Οι περισσότεροι προφέρουν κάτι σαν _συνγραφέας_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Για όποιον δεν βαριέται να διαβάζει έχω παρακάτω τον προβληματισμό για τον τρόπο που γράφουν τη _Φινλανδία _στην ΕΕ, από τον _Οδηγό για τη σύνταξη _κτλ (σελ. 286):


*Φινλανδία
*Αρκετές συζητήσεις έχει προκαλέσει και η γραφή της χώρας αυτής, για την οποία υπάρχουν τρεις εκδοχές: Φινλανδία, Φιλλανδία (με αφομοίωση και μετατροπή του νι σε λάμδα) και Φιλανδία (με αποβολή του νι). Ωστόσο, η πρώτη γραφή έχει σαφέστατα επικρατήσει {Οι στατιστικές συχνότητας στο διαδίκτυο είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ της (αναλογία άνω του δέκα προς ένα). Στα κοινοτικά κείμενα η υπεροχή της είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη.} και, κατά μια άποψη, είναι και ορθότερη, αφού διατηρεί την αυθεντική έρρινη προφορά της ξένης λέξης.
Πρέπει, πάντως, να επισημανθεί το γεγονός ότι στο λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη και στο εμπεριστατωμένο βιβλίο του Γ. Παπαναστασίου _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_ η λέξη γράφεται Φιλανδία {Το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη γράφει _Φινλανδία κ. Φιλανδία, μερικές φορές Φιλλανδία_ και το λεξικό Κριαρά _Φινλανδία_}. Η γραφή αυτή είναι ίσως γλωσσολογικά ορθότερη, αφού δεν περιέχει το καταρχήν ανεπίτρεπτο στα ελληνικά συμφωνικό σύμπλεγμα <νλ> και συνάδει με την αρχή της απλογράφησης (ένα λάμδα αντί δύο). Παρατηρείται, εξάλλου, ότι το νι δεν υπάρχει στη φινλανδική ονομασία της χώρας, αφού στη φινλανδική γλώσσα η χώρα ονομάζεται Suomi. Η προσθήκη του νι στα ελληνικά γίνεται απλώς και μόνο για να αποδοθεί ο έρρινος φθόγγος που υπάρχει στις γλώσσες από τις οποίες ήρθε στα ελληνικά η λέξη Φινλανδία (Finland). Και τίθεται το ερώτημα: δικαιολογείται εκτροπή από το φθογγολογικό σύστημα της γλώσσας μας σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση; Προφανώς, κατά την άποψη των υποστηρικτών του τύπου Φιλανδία, όχι.
Επιπλέον, επισημαίνεται ότι η γλώσσα μας αντιμετώπισε ήδη παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στη λέξη Greenland (γαλλικά: Groenland• δανικά: Grønland) και το έλυσε με τον τρόπο που προκρίνει η άποψη αυτή, δηλαδή με αποβολή του νι: Γροιλανδία και όχι Γροινλανδία (το <οι> είναι άλλη υπόθεση). Επομένως, υπάρχει και προηγούμενο. Και προστίθεται ότι, αντίθετα, το νι διατηρείται όταν η λέξη δεν εξελληνίζεται, αλλά διατηρείται στην ξένη της μορφή. Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη Vinland (η ονομασία που έδωσε στη βόρεια Αμερική ο Νορβηγός Λέιφ Έριξον, όταν την ανακάλυψε πριν από χίλια περίπου χρόνια) μεταγράφεται στα ελληνικά Βίνλαντ, δηλαδή διατηρεί το νι, γιατί μένει στην ξένη της μορφή. Φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι *ρόλο στη διατήρηση ή μη του νι παίζει η θέση του τόνου*. Όταν τον τόνο φέρει η συλλαβή που έχει το νι, είναι πιο εύκολο να προφερθεί η συλλαβή αυτή διακριτά, με δυνατή ηχητική παρουσία του φθόγγου [n] (Βίνλαντ, Φίνλαντ, Φίνλεϊ, Κόνλεϊ). Όταν, όμως, κατά τον εξελληνισμό της λέξης ο τόνος μεταφέρεται σε άλλη (επόμενη) συλλαβή, η τάση για αποβολή του νι είναι πολύ έντονη. Για παράδειγμα, οι Έλληνες στον προφορικό λόγο λένε σχεδόν πάντα φιλανδός και φιλανδικός και όχι φινλανδός ή φινλανδικός.
Ωστόσο, παρά την αξιόλογη επιχειρηματολογία που στηρίζει την άποψη αυτή, δεν μπορεί, κατά τη γνώμη των συντακτών του παρόντος Οδηγού, να παραβλεφθεί η αναμφισβήτητα συντριπτική υπεροχή του τύπου Φινλανδία και, ως εκ τούτου, αποφασίστηκε να προταθεί η χρήση του τύπου αυτού. Εξάλλου, το γεγονός ότι το γράφημα <νλ> δεν επιτρέπεται καταρχήν στα ελληνικά δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, διότι ο κανόνας αυτός δεν ισχύει για τις ξένες λέξεις που έχουν μπει στη γλώσσα μας (π.χ., μάνλιχερ), ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για ανθρωπωνύμια (π.χ., Στάνλεϊ, Φίνλεϊ) ή τοπωνύμια (π.χ. Μπούργκενλαντ). Ο κανόνας δεν ισχύει ούτε καν για τα ελληνικά ανθρωπωνύμια (π.χ. Καραμανλής, Τερκενλής, Κεσσανλής κ.τ.ό., αν και τα ανθρωπωνύμια αυτού του είδους έχουν επίσης ξενική καταγωγή). [Ανάλογη περίπτωση είναι το γράφημα <νκ> που επίσης δεν επιτρέπεται καταρχήν στα ελληνικά, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται κατ’ εξαίρεση σε ξένες ή ξενικής καταγωγής λέξεις (δονκιχωτισμός, Ελσίνκι, Ανκόνα, Φρανκφούρτη κ.λπ.), το γράφημα <τγ> (Στουτγάρδη, Γκάτγουικ) κ.λπ.] Επομένως, με βάση το κριτήριο της συντριπτικής υπεροχής: *Φινλανδία*.


Earion: _Έριξον!_


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Κεραμική ή κεραμεική;
> Είναι το ίδιο;
> Μπορούμε, δηλαδή, νόμιμα να γράψουμε "Κεραμικός";


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3247-%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%AE-%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC-%CE%BF-%CE%9A%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C%CF%82


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2012)

Μια ελάχιστη λογιοτατική παρατήρηση για αυτό εδώ:



> Παρατηρείται, εξάλλου, ότι το νι δεν υπάρχει στη φινλανδική ονομασία της χώρας, αφού στη φινλανδική γλώσσα η χώρα ονομάζεται Suomi.



(α) Το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα θυμίζει έντονα τα τύπου «κι εσείς γιατί βασανίζετε τους μαύρους». Με την ίδια λογική, δεν υπάρχει ούτε φι, ούτε λάμδα, ούτε δέλτα, ούτε καν άλφα.
(β) Το όνομα Φινλανδία προέρχεται από το (επίσης παλαιότατο) όνομα της χώρας που διατηρείται σήμερα στην άλλη από τις δύο επίσημες γλώσσες της, τα σουηδικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (α) Το συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα θυμίζει έντονα τα τύπου «κι εσείς γιατί βασανίζετε τους μαύρους». Με την ίδια λογική, δεν υπάρχει ούτε φι, ούτε λάμδα, ούτε δέλτα, ούτε καν άλφα.


LOL. Επίσης δεν έχει σημασία αν θα γράψετε _Graecian_ ή _Grecian_ αφού κανονικά είναι _Hellenic_, που προφέρεται [gri:k].


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για όποιον δεν βαριέται να διαβάζει έχω παρακάτω τον προβληματισμό για τον τρόπο που γράφουν τη _Φινλανδία _στην ΕΕ, από τον _Οδηγό για τη σύνταξη _κτλ (σελ. 286):
> 
> 
> *Φινλανδία
> *Αρκετές συζητήσεις έχει προκαλέσει και η γραφή της χώρας αυτής, για την οποία υπάρχουν τρεις εκδοχές: Φινλανδία, Φιλλανδία (με αφομοίωση και μετατροπή του νι σε λάμδα) και Φιλανδία (με αποβολή του νι). Ωστόσο, η πρώτη γραφή έχει σαφέστατα επικρατήσει {Οι στατιστικές συχνότητας στο διαδίκτυο είναι συντριπτικά υπέρ της (αναλογία άνω του δέκα προς ένα).



I don't think so. Εμένα ο γκούγκλης με πληροφορεί ότι η Φιλανδία υπερτερεί της Φινλανδίας με 52%-48% (704 έναντι 646 -καθαρά αποτελέσματα).


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Earion: _Έριξον!_



Ωπ! Τώρα το είδα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

...
Earion, here's _Erik the Viking_ :laugh::






Yours impishly, Loco Loki, your local _genius loci._


----------

